# 1st layout- Salem/Peabody n scale 4x2



## boston (Jun 29, 2014)

Recently getting into the hobby and thought a small 4x2 layout would be perfect for my size available but I have since moved so I now have a whole room for trains! But I want to finish this before thinking about moving forward with anything else. The layout is going to be based on the Pan Am/Guilford line that operates in Salem and Peabody, MA. They work two main industries that see weekly service (sometimes twice a week), they use to bring some scraps from the bigger yards but I don't know if they stopped or just haven't serviced it as of late nonetheless I am still going to include it for a different mix of cars.



The major hang-up I have faced in continuing the layout is the DCC wiring. I am horrible at anything electrical, I'd be lying if I said different. I am also a visual learner so I can read about it all day but it will never help. I did a few wires hooked it up and no luck. So I wish I could find a club around Columbia, SC or Charlotte, NC that could help me out. Since its a small layout its easy to carry around, anyone know of any clubs that could be of help? 

After I get that figured out I will look forward to finally running some trains and getting the ballast and scenery started. The cut out on the layout will be a river a bridge will be over (here is the bridge, http://photos.nerail.org/showpic/?2...PE=SIMPLE&PAGE=17&BOOL=ALL&SEARCHSTRING=salem).


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

Sharp looking layout. Sure fit a lot on a 2x4 sheet. 
I'm no help with either the dcc or club but wish you luck. 
I just started as well. I was able to test run a engine with a single power line (well one to each rail) and the cab picked up the engine and ran it around a 15' loop no problems. I'm in progress of running feeders ever 3' for good power. I just read a lot online and watched a lot of YouTube videos.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice little layout in a small area! I have one myself, though it is a single loop with straight DC. Used it to learn landscaping techniques and it is still my favorite.

I've found the DCC wiring guides you can get in hobby shops to be very helpful. Atlas has one I reference all the time. With that layout being as small as it is you can probably take it with you if you know any local clubs that have an open night and ask one of them.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There could be nothing easier than wiring the layout you
show for DCC. Simply run the two wires from the
Controller as a BUSS from bottom to top. Attach a
drop to the main line tracks at top and bottom. That's
likely all you will need. 

The only 'complication' is that you must maintain 'phase'
(polarity). So think of your OUTSIDE rail as Red.
The INSIDE rail as black. Use A red and a black wire
from your controller as the buss. Connect the red drop
wires to the red buss wires, and the blacks to the blacks.

Then run your trains.

Don


----------

